

Generative Machines - T-zex
http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/machines/

======
T-zex
More info: <http://mflux.tumblr.com/post/29879318929/generativemachines>

------
btilly
Does not work on Chrome on my 2008 laptop.

Annoyingly they suggest that I try using Chrome.

------
joe24pack
Looks like some weird space station plans

